# procmail suspicious rcfile, stumped SOLVED

## Dillinger

#*****procmail: Suspicious rcfile "/home/tyler/.procmailrc"

procmail: Couldn't read "/home/tyler/.procmailrc"

 not flushed

This is the message I've been getting when running fetchmail, I have no idea what the problem is and it just started doing this today.  Any thoughts?

----------

## destiney

.procmailrc needs a minimal of permissions.

Mine is:

-rw-------    1 destiney      491 Dec 10 09:35 .procmailrc

----------

## Dillinger

I tried that, still getting the same message.

----------

## Chris W

If you let us in on the secret of what permissions the file and directory actually had then perhaps we can see the problem  :Smile: 

In the meantime, the $HOME/.procmailrc file should be owned by tyler or root (possibly the same group as tyler) and have no group or other file permissions.   Your home directory should not have write permissions to group or other.

----------

## Dillinger

SOLVED

Thanks for the input   :Very Happy: 

----------

## mrmg

What would I need to chmod the procmailrc file? Mine is coming up with the same errors. I've tried 'chmod 700 .procmailrc' but that still puts the same error into /var/log/messages/ and I am not getting my email at all.

----------

## destiney

chmod 600 is what you need, as i posted previously

----------

## mrmg

I tried that and it didn't work. All is working at 0740 which is strange! Thanks for your help.

----------

## ixion

I've done as all of you have suggested, still getting this error.. funny thing is that another user with the exact same perms on his .procmailrc works just fine.. this is extremely frustrating..

should root:root have ownership at 0600? 0740? user:group 0600? 0740? I'm lost now...

----------

## ixion

 *Chris W wrote:*   

> If you let us in on the secret of what permissions the file and directory actually had then perhaps we can see the problem 
> 
> In the meantime, the $HOME/.procmailrc file should be owned by tyler or root (possibly the same group as tyler) and have no group or other file permissions.   Your home directory should not have write permissions to group or other.

 

After re-reading your post in less frustration noticed the homedir statement.

```

chmod -R 744 /home/user5

```

sorted. thank you!

----------

